# Electric Clutch for a Rayco 1620 Super Junior



## StumpMeister

Ok i have ordered the parts manual from Rayco it is part number 755565

Does anyone have this manual so they can look up the part number for this clutch?

My local dealer wants over $400.00 for this part if i get the part number maybe i can cross reference it for an aftermarket one?


thanks for the info so far!!


Rayco RG 1620 Super Junior Kohler Command 20 HP motor

serial number on the stumper is

1R9100915PW210189

I would love to have a parts manual for this machine...but what i really really need right now is the electric clutch for it... Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Todd


----------



## gr8scott72

StumpMeister said:


> Rayco RG 1620 Super Junior Kohler Command 20 HP motor
> 
> serial number on the stumper is
> 
> 1R9100915PW210189
> 
> I would love to have a parts manual for this machine...but what i really really need right now is the electric clutch for it... Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, Todd



Call Rayco and get the parts manual sent to you on pdf.


----------



## Mowingman

That is a very common electric clutch found on many commercial type ZTR lawnmowers. It probably is a Warner clutch. It chould have a label/sticker on it with the Warner part number. You can then order a repalcement from most any good lawn equipmet repair shop, or from many online parts sources.
Jeff


----------



## Plyscamp

The electric clutch used on stump grinders is different than the Mower clutches. They are produced by Agura Clutch in Japan. Unfortunatly there is no aftermarket replacement I am aware of and Agura only sells the clutches to Original Equipment Manufacturers. There are no Distributors or Dealers selling these clutches.
Depending on your engine shaft size you might try Vermeer they sell the 1 7/16" bore size clutch for under 300.00 in So Cal.


----------



## Mowingman

Several makers of commercial ZTR mowers now use Agura Clutches on their machines. It is possible that they have, or can get the clutch you need. One manufacturer that has been using them is Gravely, and I think Hustler also uses them.
Jeff


----------



## StumpMeister

*Electric clutch update*

Down time is killing me i went and bought the $400 one from the dealer in my area.

It is in fact an Ogura clutch

MA-GT-JD22

080513
Price was basically on par with others on the net and i picked it up today...so i can't complain. Thanks for all the help on this.

StumpMeister


----------



## Mowingman

That is a reasonable price. Those electric clutches, depending on make and model, run generally from $295.00 - $450.00. Glad you found one at a fair price.
Jeff


----------



## Bigstumps

Make sure you burnish in the new clutch by cycling it 50 times on and off before you put a load on it. You can also check the air gap in the clutch and adjust it. 

I used to have a Rayco with that clutch - the bearings are what go out - you can take it apart and put new bearings in it.


----------



## StumpMeister

*Burnishing the clutch*

Yes bigstumps thank you the instructions came with the new clutch. All done works like a charm. I still have the old one maybe i will take it apart and attempt to fix it if i get some time.


----------



## Jeremy Crease

Hi I have a Rayco rg1620 jr with a 20hp kohler magnum on it. I was grinding the other day. I shut down my grinder and tried to start it back up 10 minutes later to put it back on the trailer, and it wouldn’t start and hasn’t started since. I’m stumped. It ran fine all day, and after I **** it down it wouldn’t start back up. I checked spark, and gas. I even put a new fuel pump in cause I had a brand new one on hand. Still nothing. It won’t even pop when you put gas down the carb. Any help would be really appreciated, could it be the electric clutch??


----------



## dontbthatguy

Jeremy Crease said:


> Hi I have a Rayco rg1620 jr with a 20hp kohler magnum on it. I was grinding the other day. I shut down my grinder and tried to start it back up 10 minutes later to put it back on the trailer, and it wouldn’t start and hasn’t started since. I’m stumped. It ran fine all day, and after I **** it down it wouldn’t start back up. I checked spark, and gas. I even put a new fuel pump in cause I had a brand new one on hand. Still nothing. It won’t even pop when you put gas down the carb. Any help would be really appreciated, could it be the electric clutch??



Bad battery or stator?

I had an issue with my old Rayco once, I took too big of a bite and stalled it pretty violently, after that I couldn't get it started. Turns out I knocked all the magnets off the flywheel and needed to replace that and the stator. We were able to get it fired up by hooking it up to a fresh battery which gave it enough juice to get it back on the trailer.


----------

